# CMPK - where to find?



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

I have looked all over and cannot find any CMPK(powder) without ordering online. The local "all purpose" vet told me they cannot just sell it, THEY have to administer it.... but they can sell me a 50ml bottle of the injectable for $9.... ?!?! 
I checked with TSC and they do NOT carry it. They even checked their website and it isn't listed...  
Looks like I will have to bite the bullet and purchase the 50ml bottle from the vet.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 7, 2011)

I think you'll like the injectable better, anyway....but how odd!  Can't sell the powder, but CAN sell the injectable?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

I did'nt know it came in powder???  But I would prefer the injectable anyway myself...50ml is not a huge amount...cuz you would give approx 30cc/ml anyways???

Or did you mean 500ml????


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I did'nt know it came in powder???  But I would prefer the injectable anyway myself...50ml is not a huge amount...cuz you would give approx 30cc/ml anyways???
> 
> Or did you mean 500ml????


vet said 50ml, and I repeated back what I thought she had said and she relied back with,"yes, 50 mill" 
???


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Emmetts Dairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems an odd amount since the dose is 30ml...you wouldn't have quite enough for a second dose...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

I will be checking with a different vet tomorrow... I have heard mixed reviews about the vet that I talked to today.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 8, 2011)

We purchased a bottle (250ml or 300ml) of a calcium product from the vet that worked great. The instructions said give IV, but it also had injectable on it for cattle and sheep. wasn't the CMPK, but still worked just fine.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 8, 2011)

I think they may have made an error...cuz Elevans right...its an odd amount???  They usually come in 500ml bottles???  The dose is 30ml/cc and you would want to give a couple of doses??? Soooo...something went wrong somewhere???  

But when you find it...I would get injectable IMO..and get a 500ml bottle for sure..cuz you have a few ready to freshen soon..so its good to have on hand for certain!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 8, 2011)

If it is 50 ml and not 500 ml then $9 is expensive.  I get 500ml bottles of CMPK for less than $4.  We order from Butler Schein at the clinic.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to speak with the other small animal vet yet, but yeah, it sounds like the one I spoke with the other day is full of it. 
She charges $90 just to come to the farm... and then there is the price of anything she does/administers, and the price she sets on medications... forget it.
Hoping that the other vet is much more reasonable.


----------



## KellyHM (Mar 8, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I think they may have made an error...cuz Elevans right...its an odd amount???  They usually come in 500ml bottles???  The dose is* 30ml/cc *and you would want to give a couple of doses??? Soooo...something went wrong somewhere???
> 
> But when you find it...I would get injectable IMO..and get a 500ml bottle for sure..cuz you have a few ready to freshen soon..so its good to have on hand for certain!!


????  ml=cc, so what does ml/cc mean?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 8, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> Emmetts Dairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ml/cc - wouldn't that mean ml OR cc.  I know I use the slash when it could mean one or ther other.  I think I read some syringes measure in ml and some in cc - so I think she was addressing either by saying ml/cc.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> KellyHM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, also, the ml measurement is virtually identical to the cc.if you go to any converter site they will tell you that the conversion is "roughly" the same.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

At my wits end in trying to get this for my soon arriving kids....  Forgive me while I  ....
Why are small animal vets SO unwilling to help you, when they KNOW there is NO livestock vet in at least a 1hr radius???
The vet I talked with today said that they wouldn't even bother asking their vendor if they could get it in, because they are "just a small animal vet, so the vendor probably wouldn't get it anyways".
The closest livestock vet, roughly an hour away, said that they "might" be willing to sell a bottle to us, *IF* we made him our primary vet and set up & had appointment for the animals(5 seperate office visits). Might?!?  plus, I don't have the money or time prior to due dates for 5 seperate office visits. Not to mention the cost of fuel to drive roughly 2 hrs round trip.
Why can't you get this as easily you can the vaccines? I would think between vaccines and supplements that the vaccines would be Rx, not the supplements.... this is so crazy!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 8, 2011)

This is the reason I don't have Rx CMPK.  I can understand why somethings are Rx, but other, more commonly needed things - frustrating.  You can get oral liquid CMPK or paste CMPK from any of the online farm suppliers.  Obviously you can't give this to a goat that's down and can't swallow - but hopefully if caught early enough either of these may help turn things around.  I bought the paste thinking it was in a tube like Probios and other gel, (plunger tube thingies with the dose calculated on the side).   Nope, it's a HUGE tube that needs a gun (similar to a caulking gun, but smaller) so if I need it I'll have to cut into it to get it out.   I can usually get my girls to take anything with molasses so I'm hopeful I'll be able to mix it with a little molasses and get her to lick it up, if needed.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 9, 2011)

FINALLY found CMPK paste/gel(the kind in the tube thoing that requires a caulking gun, LOL)!!!  Had drive over an hour away to find it, but I got it!!  I also picked up some syringes and needles for the syringes so I can administer the CD&T to my bucklings(almost bucks) and to Maude before she kids to get her and her baby/babies started!  :-D  Today was a good day!!!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad you found something. I was wondering about this stuff ... I'm sure injectable works best but would this work in a pinch? Of course it's backordered along with the B Complex for who knows how long...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 10, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> ml/cc - wouldn't that mean ml OR cc.   I think I read some syringes measure in ml and some in cc - so I think she was addressing either by saying ml/cc.


That is exactly what I meant!! Thank you!


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Mar 10, 2011)

Be careful with the paste or gel CMPK.  In doing some research, we found numerous complaints of it leaving ulcerations in the mouth and throat.  The way to prevent that is to make sure to flush behind it with water, otherwise the calcium can blister exposed flesh, gums, throat lining, etc. if it sits on it for even a short time period.

We had a bad experience with Calcium drench and saw this first hand.  In researching how to prevent it in the future, I found out you can completely prevent it by simply washing / flushing behind it with water.


----------



## ksj0225 (Mar 10, 2011)

BlackSheepOrganics said:
			
		

> Be careful with the paste or gel CMPK.  In doing some research, we found numerous complaints of it leaving ulcerations in the mouth and throat.  The way to prevent that is to make sure to flush behind it with water, otherwise the calcium can blister exposed flesh, gums, throat lining, etc. if it sits on it for even a short time period.
> 
> We had a bad experience with Calcium drench and saw this first hand.  In researching how to prevent it in the future, I found out you can completely prevent it by simply washing / flushing behind it with water.


Greeat advice, thanks!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 10, 2011)

BlackSheepOrganics said:
			
		

> Be careful with the paste or gel CMPK.  In doing some research, we found numerous complaints of it leaving ulcerations in the mouth and throat.  The way to prevent that is to make sure to flush behind it with water, otherwise the calcium can blister exposed flesh, gums, throat lining, etc. if it sits on it for even a short time period.
> 
> We had a bad experience with Calcium drench and saw this first hand.  In researching how to prevent it in the future, I found out you can completely prevent it by simply washing / flushing behind it with water.


THANK YOU!! GREAT advice!!  I had heard from some others that the gel/paste tends to burn.... so I will do this!   Would it be possible to just flush it down with some reserved dam's milk... or would this create another problem?


----------

